# New Foster Boys Are Home and a Couple Extra....



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2011)

About 3 weeks ago i got two foster boys , which we named Skeet and Milo, they have been in QT. They cam home yesterday when i got my Martin's Cage set up. 
Now mind you there are now 4 rats in this cage.
Milo, hes the biggest. have no clue on his age but hes an easy 2 pounds.He only looks small due to how big the cage is








Skeet, also very large, close to Milo's weight.









We were supposed to "rat sit" for a friend(who is newbie to the rat world) 
I told her ok but you have to put them upstairs in the cage i have in there, 3rd bedroom to your right. Ok not hard .
She dropped them off today while i was out, she calls me 4 hours into my shopping and says "i decided you can keep the rats, my bf got me this cuuuuute pair of kittens ; so now i dont need the rats" ..Um ok, so i say ill foster them and adopt them out.NOOOOOPE she wants me to keep them. Uh :/...fine, its a good thing i work from home . 

So i get home , proceed to unpack my junk, i move upstairs to look in on her/now my rats...wait their not in the QT cage i told her to put them in.Hmmmm...
****! i walk into my small office where i was keeping Skeet and Milo's cage. What do i see? 
Four rats, not two. A black English Irish boy and a Siamese...not just my two huge foster boys. 
I called her, confronted her about throwing BABIES in with two huge males, not to mention have you heard of QT? No she didnt remember me telling her about QT, she thought it would be nice for her boys to have some big boys to cuddle with. Uhhhhhh, no big boys (and i mean BIG) like that can kill 9 week old babies. oh well she says. ???

So anyway , the QT was broken completely for her rats, for hours at that. Milo and Skeet seem to like them well enough (thank GOD no blood...i was horrified to think what could have happened to them) just cuddle and play. So i'm going to leave them in there.

My husband named the Siamese baby Kitty because he looks like a cat, Kit for short.
The Black English Irish Boy has been named Phoenix, for the pattern on his chest.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Incredible how stupid some people can be..rats are not throw-away pets! I'm glad everyone's okay. They are very pretty rats and lucky to have a home who cares about them. No offense, but the old owner sounds a bit on the irresponsible side.

Lovely group<3


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

Pheonix looks like a black bear! They're both adorable.

I say, her loss. They're both gorgeous boys (at least she didn't toss two _girls_ in there!), and I bet they'll fit right in with your family. =)


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2011)

oh beleive me, she is very irresopnsible, i thought she wanted to learn about rats, but no, she refused to listen to me about not buying froma petstore, about QT,diet ect. nothing went through...and to think i even offered to let her adopt Skeet and Milo once they had been with me some and socialized...uh thank god i she gave up on rats. 

Oh god if she would have thrown toe GIRLS in there...i might have trown her off a bridge -_-. 
Kitty is so skittish he shreeks when you pick him up, but were working with them. 
And thanks , for a compleat IDIOT...she chose cute rats


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I hate people like that..now she has kittens.. god. At least if something goes wrong people are more likely to do something about it with cats, but I hate to think what will happen when they go from kittens to cats.
Thank goodness they weren't two girls.
They are very cute, even idiots are suckers for cute things.


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

I think it is very horrible what she did. My moral standard is pets are like children..... you don't just get rid of them! And she should have obeyed what you said, but it is very good that your two got along with the two she had.


----------



## KosmicKritters (Dec 25, 2010)

Very dumb move on her part, i agree. They are all such sweet looking ratters tho. I have a big boy (about two pounds as well), who cant stand any other rat. Goes after my other big boys, even my two spayed females...
thought he might like to have some company, but nope. He is perfectly happy with his human cuddles. 

This could have gone very badly. Thank goodness they have a good home now!!


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm glad you were able to get them. What she did was inexcusable, I'm also concerned for when those cats are no longer "cute kittens" and full grown cats, especially if they don't end up spayed or neutered. 

I just adore Kitty, but then I'm a total sucker for Siamese rats now.


----------

